# Frankenwood Part II



## tsped83 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, the monster is not dead. Not actually alive yet eitherâ€¦butâ€¦

Iâ€™m still keen to cut a driver to my desired length (sub 45â€) but I have two questions, which I believe may divide opinion.

1.        If I cut 1 to 1.25â€ off a 45.75â€ Driver, will the difference in swing weight be noticeable? If so, in what way?
2.        Cutting at least 1â€ off the butt of the shaft will have what effect on the overall flex, if any?

I already choke down on a driver, but Iâ€™m looking for a long term fix here for a club MY ideal length, so cutting down it shall be. The SLDR Mini experiment is ok, but I think that big olâ€™ head of a driver is needed for me.

Thoughts appreciated in advance.

Cheers


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 8, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			I already choke down on a driver,.......

Thoughts appreciated in advance.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

it will feel and flex exactly the same when cut down as it already does when you choke down on it to the same position (the weight of the small piece of shaft above your hands is insignificant in this context)


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2015)

Cut my R9 down by an inch and never looked back mate, I use it more than my Mini now. Not really fussed with all that weighting malarky, it looks/feels better at address and I can hit it much better now. Yes it's slightly lighter but that suits me fine.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Cut my R9 down by an inch and never looked back mate, I use it more than my Mini now. Not really fussed with all that weighting malarky, it looks/feels better at address and I can hit it much better now. Yes it's slightly lighter but that suits me fine.
		
Click to expand...

Taking the plunge might be the way to go fella!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2015)

I did a lot of research before I pulled out the hacksaw, in my experience it WILL improve accuracy with very little loss in distance.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Each half inch you cut the shaft down by will reduce the swingweight by 3 points. The head will feel lighter, but whether you like or not who can say?

Cutting from the butt end I don't think you'd notice any difference in flex.

What flex do you have in the mini?


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 8, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Each half inch you cut the shaft down by will reduce the swingweight by 3 points. The head will feel lighter, but whether you like or not who can say?

Cutting from the butt end I don't think you'd notice any difference in flex.

What flex do you have in the mini?
		
Click to expand...

If you cut 1" off the butt, then that reduces the swing weight by 6 points...

Ok, so then if a lighter grip (by 25g) was added would that add 5 swing weight points?

Mini is Regular.

Cheers


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is where I got the info from...

http://clubmaker-online.com/swingweight.factors.html

That would suggest that a 24g lighter grip would offset cutting an inch off.
Assuming you like the swingweight now, that's what you would do ideally.

I was curious about the mini flex as I have an SLDR that plays 44" I could have been talked into swopping if you were interested, but it's stiff.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the link fella, that's really helpful.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 12, 2015)

Made the jump, the X2 Hot is having a haircut as we speak, 1" off and Winn Lite grip applied. Fingers crossed...


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2015)

Region3 said:



			This is where I got the info from...

http://clubmaker-online.com/swingweight.factors.html

That would suggest that a 24g lighter grip would offset cutting an inch off.
Assuming you like the swingweight now, that's what you would do ideally.

I was curious about the mini flex as I have an SLDR that plays 44" I could have been talked into swopping if you were interested, but it's stiff.
		
Click to expand...

Thats pretty much what Ive just cut a shaft down to Gary lol, wish Id known in advance lol


----------



## Region3 (Jan 12, 2015)

fundy said:



			Thats pretty much what Ive just cut a shaft down to Gary lol, wish Id known in advance lol
		
Click to expand...

It's only stiff.... not iron girder 

How are you getting on with it?
Has it adversely affected how it feels?


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's only stiff.... not iron girder 

How are you getting on with it?
Has it adversely affected how it feels?
		
Click to expand...

Not hit it yet, have picked up the norovirus so confined to the sofa currently! Had been using my 3 wood shaft in it for a while and that seemed to provide much more control (albeit head felt heavier which I quite liked)


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 25, 2015)

First round out with the cut down X2 Hot today. Used it 12 times, hit 9 fairways. Very happy, control inspires confidence to boom it! One of the fairway misses could not be attributed to length mind, did my best to nearly miss the ball completely.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			First round out with the cut down X2 Hot today. Used it 12 times, hit 9 fairways. Very happy, control inspires confidence to boom it! One of the fairway misses could not be attributed to length mind, did my best to nearly miss the ball completely.
		
Click to expand...

Similar here tsped, now have my driver playing at 43" and just so much more confident with it and dont feel as though Ive given up much distance at all. Now to lop an inch off the 3 wood lol


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 25, 2015)

fundy said:



			Similar here tsped, now have my driver playing at 43" and just so much more confident with it and dont feel as though Ive given up much distance at all. Now to lop an inch off the 3 wood lol
		
Click to expand...

The shorter length certainly helps mate. I put a lighter grip on but in hindsight don't think I'd notice any swingweight changes anyway.


----------

